# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Any builder recommendations for small reno project in Adelaide?

## Llessur

Hi all, 
Not sure if this is in the right part of the forum - feel free to move it. 
We've need a fairly small amount of  work done as part of our renovations to a 1950s single-storey double brick house in metropolitan Adelaide. Basically we need an internal  door moved, a small non-supporting wall removed and a chimney breast  removed. All been looked  over by our building inspector, nothing supporting or weird - he reckons it should be  an easy job. 
Am having trouble getting quotes back from the couple of builders who have been to see it - I get the impression the job's too small for them. 
Has anyone got any recommendations for a builder  they have personally used who is fully licenced, has done a good job,  turned up on time and been reasonably priced? 
Cheers all!

----------

